# Router bit sharpening



## jordec66 (9 May 2011)

Hi everyone , I have built up a rather large stock of used router cutters , mainly 12.7 x 50 straight , and
am wondering if it is worth having them sharpened. I'm guessing that the diameter would be slightly
reduced , and would they be ok to cut worktop joints after honing if they are not exactly the size they
were when manufactured? I would hate to throw away if they can be re-used.

Anyone know a company that regrinds used bits in the sutton coldfield area?

Thanks 
Declan.


----------



## morrik27 (9 May 2011)

They can be honed with a diamond stone, but it's probably not economical to get them re-ground. If the cutter is smaller than the shank they personally I'd bin them.


----------



## chrs_666 (9 May 2011)

I agree with bining them i use a trend replacable tip cutter for my worktops works out much better on cost.


----------



## Rob Platt (9 May 2011)

Throw them away a damaged worktop far outweighs any saving you might make with a dodgy cutter.
All the best
rob


----------



## Steve Peacock (10 May 2011)

I hate throwing stuff away - so I would try sharpen them.

If you have a small diamond file / stone, then you can hone the cutters every time you use them. It maintains their sharpness.

The trick is NOT to work on the outside face (the one which is one the outer diameter of the cutter). As you mentioned - this will reduce the diameter. Instead, you should hold the diamond file flat against the other cutter face (the one that is perpendicular to the cutter shaft) and file this surface - holding the diamond file flat against the cutter surface at all times to avoid rounding the cutting edge. This just reduces the thickness of the HSS / carbide cutter block, rather than reducing the effective diameter of the bit.

I hope that makes sense (probably not)....

Cheers
Steve


----------

